# colocation



## Laurasanders

Bonsoir a tous!!
 Me podría decir alguien qué es exactamente una "colocation"? Es lo mismo que compartir piso, o es compartir habitación? (Me voy a mudar a París una temporada y no quiero que me salga mal la cosa...)
 Merci beaucop!!


----------



## Talant

Hola Laura,

En realidad "colocation" significa "co-alquiler" y generalmente se refiere a un piso, pero no puedo asegurar que en ningún caso se refiera a una habitación. Supongo que en ese caso especificarán que es una habitación.

Saludos


----------



## yserien

El diccionario que tenemos aquí encima no da ninguna respuesta para el término "colocation" taal cual está escrito.-

La cohabitation c'est une autre chose, mais ça ne répond pas à la question posée.-


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Laura:

La definición de Talant es correcta, yo siempre la he tenido como compartir piso aunque como él no sé si se puede considerar compartir una habitación.

Aquí encontrareis la definición

Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Quizá sea de más ayuda para *Laura* saber que la palabra *colocation* está compuesta por el prefijo "co", de común, y el substantivo "location", de alquiler.


----------



## lufeba

Colocation es compartir un piso, es decir, se reparten los gastos entre todos pero generalmente, y para bien de todos, cada uno tiene su habitación... aún así es mejor que lo preguntes para no llevarte sorpresas.


----------



## Carmenalba

¿Significado de "colocation"? También lo he visto escrito de esta otra manera: "co-location".
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## josepbadalona

Es la forma de alojarse de gente joven, estudiantes las más veces que comparten un gran piso que les cuesta menos entre todos que una habitación individual. Pueden conocerse o no

También se abrevia en "'coloc" que designa a los "colocataires" o al hecho de vivir así = "je vis en coloc avec trois autres" "ma coloc fête son anniversaire demain, on sera quinze dans l'appart' "


----------



## Carmenalba

¡¡Muchas gracias!! Estoy asombrada de la rapidez de la respuesta...


----------



## josepbadalona

Se necesitan dos condiciones : que haya alguien y que "este alguien" sepa : has tenido suerte...no siempre es igual
Bienvenida al foro ..


----------



## Marcelot

Hola.

No sé si te sirve, pero he visto: "se comparte piso".

Hasta luego...


----------



## geve

Marcelot said:


> No sé si te sirve, pero he visto: "se comparte piso".


¿No hay sustantivos para decir _colocation_ o _colocataire_?


----------



## audklie

Bonjour, 

Je cherche la traduction du mot "colocation" mais à part Alquiler conjunto je ne trouve pas. Il n'y a pas de mot spécifique?

Merci d'avance, 

Audrey


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
ES "*co-alquiler*" como indicado por Talant, aparte "compartir piso" que es la expresión más habitual.


----------



## shelmiket

"La colocation" se corresponde con "compartir piso" en español. Yo como estudiante estoy acostumbrada a usar este termino tanto en Francia como en España.
Y cuando hablas de tus compañeros de piso hablas de colocataires.
Si buscas en google encontraras paginas como está:
http://www.colocation.fr/homepage.php


----------



## shelmiket

Aqui agrego el enlace del CROUS de Paris
http://www.crous-paris.fr/


----------



## Mallaga

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Quisiera me ayudaraís en la diferencia entre las palabras "colocation" , "colocataire" y "locataire" así como la forma coloquial "colo" y "coloc", pues hemos tenido unas diferentes interpretaciones en clase y me gustaria tener mas opiniones. Gracias


----------



## chics

Hola. Hacer "colocatión" es compartir piso. Un "colocataire" es una persona que comparte el piso contigo, un compañero de piso, y "coloc" (se usa mucho oralmente) es la manera informal de decirlo, algo así como un compi de piso. El "locataire" es la persona que alquila un piso al "propietaire", que es el dueño del piso.


----------



## Lusi

hola
para aclarar un poco la cosa:
"Locataire" es la persona que alquila un piso o casa o lo que sea es el inquilino "le colocataire" es la persona que comparte con otra el piso y el alquiler y para acabar "la colocation" es el piso que se comparte y también el nuevo modo de vida en el que varias personas comparten con otras una casa o un piso para poder disfrutar del placer de vivir en comunidad, se reparten las habitaciones para tener un sitio personal e intimo pero comparten la cocina y el cuarto de baño por ejemplo. Es muy común durante la temporada de estudios...


----------



## Mallaga

Muchas gracias, es que en clase nos han dicho que "colocation" se refiere solo a pisos de estudiantes, y en el contexto no lo veíamos así.


----------



## chics

No, no se refiere sólo a estudiantes. Si una familia vive en una misma vivienda, ellos no son _colocataires_, claro, nadie dice tampoco en castellano que _comprate piso_ con su marido... Son dos o más personas que comparten un piso y los gastos del alquiler, la luz, etc. pueden ser estudiantes pero no necesariamente. Otra cosa es que en Francia sea menos habitual que en España que gente que ha finalizado sus estudios y trabaje (mileuristas, divorciados, jóvenes, mayores, etc.) tenga que compartir piso para poder pagarlo o para no estar solo.

Olvidé lo más importante, bienvenido (¿a?) al foro, Mallaga.


----------



## Mallaga

muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. La verdad no sabría que hacer sin el diccionario wordReference, y ahora con el foro espero completar todas mis dudas. Bien hallados, y de nuevo Gracias


----------



## Lusi

aquí estamos para ayudar y recibir ayuda........
un saludo


----------



## universitario

Salut! Me gustaría saber si alguien conoce la traducción de la expresión "en colocation" con la que me he topado en el contexto de búsqueda de alojamiento en Francia. Me aparece la expresión sin más como una opción a señalar como criterio de búsqueda en una web.

Merci bien.

P.D. Me alegra participar por vez primera en el foro. Espero que, al igual que las dudas de otros me han venido sirviendo desde hace tiempo, también sirvan las mías a otros.


----------

